# Renovation- cracked self adhesive ceiling tapes



## Toughmudder (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey guys, most of my experience is in new construction and any renovations I have done have luckily had paper tape so was easy to remove. I just got offered a job that is somewhat of a disaster and every ceiling tape on his basement has cracked. However, the tape that was used underneath the painted ceiling is self adhesive. Just wondering what the best way to go about removing those tapes would be? Any suggestions would be helpful. I'm sure I'll figure something out either way, I always do. I haven't even barely been on the job yet, just a quick walk through. But just thought I would ask some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Toughmudder said:


> Hey guys, most of my experience is in new construction and any renovations I have done have luckily had paper tape so was easy to remove. I just got offered a job that is somewhat of a disaster and every ceiling tape on his basement has cracked. However, the tape that was used underneath the painted ceiling is self adhesive. Just wondering what the best way to go about removing those tapes would be? Any suggestions would be helpful. I'm sure I'll figure something out either way, I always do. I haven't even barely been on the job yet, just a quick walk through. But just thought I would ask some opinions. Thanks!


think u said enough self adhesive


----------



## Toughmudder (Nov 13, 2017)

Nvm. Already done job and don't know how to delete this. Never using this site again lol.


----------



## AveMadel (Jul 20, 2020)

Toughmudder said:


> Nvm. Already done job and don't know how to delete this. Never using this site again lol.


this guys was sooooo dissaponited in this site D


----------

